# Veego 30W Pod system by Nevoks



## KZOR (16/8/20)

The new Veego Pod system by Nevoks is going to impress a lot of pod users regarding looks, functionality and flavor.
Scheduled for release on the 19th August.
Here are some appetizers for you ......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/8/20)

For a second I read nee $ok

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (16/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> For a second I read nee $ok



Shouldn’t it be ‘geen’?


----------

